# What would you do?



## UncleBenBen (Apr 18, 2017)

http://wonderfulengineering.com/2-4-million-worth-of-gold-bars-found-in-tank-purchased-on-ebay/amp/

Who hasn't wanted to own their own tank at some point!?! Would you turn in the gold or not? I think I'd have to evoke grade school etiquette, finders keepers!

I guess gold really is where you find it! :G


----------



## 4metals (Apr 18, 2017)

He should be canonized and made a saint. A million dollars to the US government is as meaningless (or at least worth as much) as any one of us finding a penny on the street. I must admit, I would be saying "Gold, what gold?" 

As it is he is likely being investigated already because they probably assume he kept some!


----------



## UncleBenBen (Apr 18, 2017)

4metals said:


> As it is he is likely being investigated already because they probably assume he kept some!



No good deed goes unpunished!
I feel for the poor guy that sold him the tank.  You know if he had more than the one, it's all been tore down to piles of nuts and bolts by now!

It would be interesting to see just how much gold, money, weapons, artifacts, etc. was 'misplaced' when Saddam fell from power...


----------



## anachronism (Apr 18, 2017)

I think there was more to the story than what was reported. Surely no-one exists who is that stupid? 

Nah they will have found more than that and declared some in order to account for their new lifestyle


----------



## upcyclist (Apr 18, 2017)

anachronism said:


> I think there was more to the story than what was reported. Surely no-one exists who is that stupid?
> 
> Nah they will have found more than that and declared some in order to account for their new lifestyle


I did notice at the end of the first part of the video, where they were recording the discovery, he pulled out the fifth bar and said something like removing that bar "didn't change the weight" of the fuel tank, and that there were surely more in there. Then the video cuts to the office and the guys says "we found 5 bars."

Honestly, I wouldn't know what to do with a 12-14 pound bar of gold if I found one. Luckily, I happen to know a few guys who have sold in that quantity... :wink:


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 18, 2017)

Let me be the skeptic here... no stamps on the bars and 6 kg bars... that's about 300 ml of gold.
From the look of it the bars the size is 30x8x3 cm = 720 ml = 13.9 kg, not 6 kg.
It looks like brass bars to me.

It's just a couple of days too late to be an April fools prank. :lol: 

Göran


----------

